# Critique my 360



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

Finally landed my first 360 after many attempts. Usually I get about 270 around and end up in a weird tail press that results in me falling on my knees. Sorry about the overall quality of the video I wasn't planning on keeping the video I just wanted to see what I was doing wrong on video instead of trying to picture it in my head but I ended up landing it. Feel free to tear the video apart just want some feedback on what I can improve on. 

Thanks


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Harolddd said:


> Finally landed my first 360 after many attempts. Usually I get about 270 around and end up in a weird tail press that results in me falling on my knees. Sorry about the overall quality of the video I wasn't planning on keeping the video I just wanted to see what I was doing wrong on video instead of trying to picture it in my head but I ended up landing it. Feel free to tear the video apart just want some feedback on what I can improve on.
> 
> Thanks


Quit flinging your arms around, don't put your weight on your back leg on takeoff, it looks like you barely get your balance in time to land that small jump.... Keep practicing and you will get better.


----------



## knuckledragger (Feb 26, 2012)

I assume you're goofy, so this is a FS360. Work on switch backside 180s. They'll really help get the full rotation around smoothly. Think of a frontside 360 as a frontside 180+switch backside 180. Shred on!


----------



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah sorry forgot to mention that I am goofy. Thanks for the tips so far


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm learning 360 right now too. I do BS though as it allows you to see your landing rather than landing blind. Although, I've always been more comfortable with BS 180s.

The thing I'm working on is bringing my legs up. You have to suck your legs up bringing your knees to practically your chest.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Leo said:


> I'm learning 360 right now too. I do BS though as it allows you to see your landing rather than landing blind. Although, I've always been more comfortable with BS 180s.
> 
> The thing I'm working on is bringing my legs up. You have to suck your legs up bringing your knees to practically your chest.


Hey Leo, do you think this is mostly a 'core' action? I'm working on some basic grabs and shifty's but 360 is the goal in mind, and sucking my board up, ie. knees to chest is definitely giving me a hard time. 

I think I need to do situps, my core's my weak spot for sure.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I would try to keep your arms rotating on a level plane around your body. They are whipping over your head kinda corking, this may be because you are also heavy in the back seat when you leave the lip of the jump.
Like Argo said try to pop off the jump with even pressure on both feet.

Looks like you had a good set up carve
Keep at it "first is the worst" right, you'll get it cleaner with time


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Hey Leo, do you think this is mostly a 'core' action? I'm working on some basic grabs and shifty's but 360 is the goal in mind, and sucking my board up, ie. knees to chest is definitely giving me a hard time.
> 
> I think I need to do situps, my core's my weak spot for sure.


Well, considering I haven't been in the gym for 3 years lol... But yea, you probably do need core strength. Also, you don't literally have to bring it to your chest. The main goal is to have your legs sucked up rather than straight down the whole time. When I do an Indy, my knees almost touch my chest. This is also much harder to do off hips than a decent roller or actual kicker. You need to have some air time for it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This is more of a query than a critique, since I'm in no position to give advice. But it doesn't look like you're jumping off your edges to get the rotation. It actually looks more like you're going into a butter and just carrying the rotation into the air. That also appears to be why you're back-seat. Comments from those who know way more about this?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

One thing that stood out to me right away was the "thwck" sound as you came off the lip. It's really indicative that you are snapping off the lip to get the rotation but not popping. The lack of amplitude (vertical) really makes the first 90ish basically a butter. This is going to be a problem when you try to step it up to bigger features as it will scrub off tons of speed and cause you to knuckle. You might have felt the lip catch your edge very slightly. Do you happen to have any vids of front 1's off jumps?

A lot of people might say I'm wrong; lots of really good riders I see throw the first 90 or so before they have fully left the lip but the problem (IMO) with that technique is that you must carry extra speed to compensate for scrubbing. It might be easier to get more rotation, but I'd rather have a more consistence approach by trying to leave the lip as straight as possible. To each his own.

Either way, combining the vertical pop and timing it precisely with the rotational snap is the key to launching all rotations. Keep doing it more and more and you'll find you can throw it more with your hips and knees which will make the rotation look better and be easier.

For example, here's an edit that was posted recently:



You can see at 0:30 they all front 3's off that little table (though off the toes, ignore that part). Focus on the the timing how they snap off the lip at the last possible moment and watch the last guy especially, you can see how he really throws his hips and knees to finish the spin and get it looking smooth. If you can imitate that, you'll be busting threes all over the place in no time.

Good luck.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm surprised you made it at all...your form is pretty bad, overall. 

Like cheese said, you scrubbed kinda sideways off the lip (probably the only reason you got it all the way around). Your set-up turn should have had you coming straighter off the lip...not at such an angle. Also, your set-up didn't wind up your arms (at all)...you just threw them straight up in the air at the last second (that's why the spin is a little corked). _Your_ method would work more often off a larger jump (or more of a drop off the lip), but the jump you're on is tiny and needs more wind up. 

You also didn't suck up your knees at the apex of the jump (you looked like a figure skater), so you landed on your nose. Keep that "technique" and it'll be another year until you land another 3...if you're lucky.


----------



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

Donutz said:


> This is more of a query than a critique, since I'm in no position to give advice. But it doesn't look like you're jumping off your edges to get the rotation. It actually looks more like you're going into a butter and just carrying the rotation into the air. That also appears to be why you're back-seat. Comments from those who know way more about this?


That would make sense because thats my type of riding style. When I ride I usually ride the longest run all day just buttering around and hitting side hits.



CheeseForSteeze said:


> One thing that stood out to me right away was the "thwck" sound as you came off the lip. It's really indicative that you are snapping off the lip to get the rotation but not popping. The lack of amplitude (vertical) really makes the first 90ish basically a butter. This is going to be a problem when you try to step it up to bigger features as it will scrub off tons of speed and cause you to knuckle. You might have felt the lip catch your edge very slightly. Do you happen to have any vids of front 1's off jumps?
> 
> A lot of people might say I'm wrong; lots of really good riders I see throw the first 90 or so before they have fully left the lip but the problem (IMO) with that technique is that you must carry extra speed to compensate for scrubbing. It might be easier to get more rotation, but I'd rather have a more consistence approach by trying to leave the lip as straight as possible. To each his own.
> 
> ...


I have a video of front 1 off a side hit but none of me going off an actual kicker. Would that be helpful? Yeah I definitely get what you are saying, I might have been doing that because the jump was so small and I am not very good at popping of jumps (usually I ollie which could be why I have so much weight on the backfoot). So right now I am focusing on popping off the jump and having my shoulders initiate the rotation, would it be better to start the rotation from the hips?


----------



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

extra0 said:


> I'm surprised you made it at all...your form is pretty bad, overall.
> 
> Like cheese said, you scrubbed kinda sideways off the lip (probably the only reason you got it all the way around). Your set-up turn should have had you coming straighter off the lip...not at such an angle. Also, your set-up didn't wind up your arms (at all)...you just threw them straight up in the air at the last second (that's why the spin is a little corked). _Your_ method would work more often off a larger jump (or more of a drop off the lip), but the jump you're on is tiny and needs more wind up.
> 
> You also didn't suck up your knees at the apex of the jump (you looked like a figure skater), so you landed on your nose. Keep that "technique" and it'll be another year until you land another 3...if you're lucky.


I was very surprised as well when I made it as well haha. Before this video I had been atempting to wind up my arms to help my rotation along but I found that when I tried that I focused solely on that and everything gets worse. Basically I just need to get more comfortable with winding my arms so it doesn't throw me off balance. I actually said the same thing about looking like a figure skater to my friend when I watched the video :laugh:. Thanks for your advice though hopefully I can get rid of this technique.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Leo said:


> Well, considering I haven't been in the gym for 3 years lol... But yea, you probably do need core strength. Also, you don't literally have to bring it to your chest. The main goal is to have your legs sucked up rather than straight down the whole time. When I do an Indy, my knees almost touch my chest. This is also much harder to do off hips than a decent roller or actual kicker. You need to have some air time for it.


Every once in awhile it seems the board and knees will suck up naturally, but I'm not sure how to replicate it. Probably is core strength and trying to reach around my beer gut, but there are surely some mechanics involved.

These aren't the greatest pics, but this is the 3 jump line I have been hitting, maybe 100 times over the last month, 6 weeks. They are plenty big I'm pretty sure even the first one is big enough to start working on 360s, and its about 4-6 times smaller than the 3rd (arbitrary measurement). 

Shot from the drop-in on the first one:










From below, near the lift (sorry you can just see the landings as its from the back of them):


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I started FS 3s on the hill first. I sometimes think the extra air these small jumps give you, let's you get away with lots of bad habits. Main things I see are mostly what others have mentioned:

1. Started rotation before leaving the lip
2. Not sucking up the knees after popping
3. Looks like you are trying to compensate with your arms for the rotation. Make sure to get your head around (land blind though), will make the rest of the body follow quicker
4. Take off is in the back seat, and so is the landing


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> One thing that stood out to me right away was the "thwck" sound as you came off the lip. It's really indicative that you are snapping off the lip to get the rotation but not popping. The lack of amplitude (vertical) really makes the first 90ish basically a butter. This is going to be a problem when you try to step it up to bigger features as it will scrub off tons of speed and cause you to knuckle. You might have felt the lip catch your edge very slightly. Do you happen to have any vids of front 1's off jumps?
> 
> A lot of people might say I'm wrong; lots of really good riders I see throw the first 90 or so before they have fully left the lip but the problem (IMO) with that technique is that you must carry extra speed to compensate for scrubbing. It might be easier to get more rotation, but I'd rather have a more consistence approach by trying to leave the lip as straight as possible. To each his own.
> 
> ...


OT but the 540 to butter at 49sec is fucking sexy.


----------

